# Pulverbeschichter im Raum Neuwied, Koblenz etc. gesucht.



## Jens (30. Januar 2007)

Hallo,

Suche nen Pulverbeschichter für zwei Mtb´s.

Menzenbach in Kurtscheid macht das nicht.

Jemand ne Idee. Am liebsten ohne Versenderei.

MfG Jens


----------



## soul-biker (30. Januar 2007)

in niederzissen solls wohl jemanden geben der alles pulvert egal was
keine ahnung wie der heisst aber der beschichtet soweit ich gehört hab alles was man ihm bringt egal ob maschinen felgen autoteile motorräder fahrradrahmen regale ect.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jens (30. Januar 2007)

Hab ich gefunden, KBN Beschichtungen.

Fahr ich die Woche mal hin.


Danke schon mal


----------



## schneifel (1. Februar 2007)

Hi,
ich hab vor 14 Tagen meinen votec Rahmen bei KBN entlacken/ pulverbeschichten lassen...kann ich nur empfehlen. Freundliche Leute und faire Preise  

Thomas


----------



## SprungMonkey (1. Februar 2007)

Hallo Jens,

bist du schon da gewesen ? Was machen die für einen Eindruck ? Schneifel empfiehlt sie ... Ich will meine Alufelgen beschichten lassen ... das Angebot was sie mir gemacht haben ich super günstig ... alle anderen die ich bis jetzt gefragt haben wollen mindestens das doppelte haben ... was mich nun wieder etwas stutzig mach ...

Gruß
Markus


----------



## >Helge< (1. Februar 2007)

...würde mich auch interessieren, ich möchte evtl. meinen Rahmen weiß pulvern lassen!


----------



## gigabike_de (1. Februar 2007)

Hallo,

bei CHAKA / Mayen geht es auch.

Wie entlacken denn die Leutchen in Niederzissen? Chemisch oder sandstrahlen?

Gruß Jörg


----------



## SprungMonkey (2. Februar 2007)

Moin, Moin,

KBN können auch chemisch entlacken. CHAKA in Mayen ? Und die beschichten es selber ? Kann ich mir fast nicht vorstellen ... 

Gruß
Markus


----------



## pfohlenrolle (2. Februar 2007)

SprungMonkey schrieb:


> Moin, Moin,
> 
> KBN können auch chemisch entlacken. CHAKA in Mayen ? Und die beschichten es selber ? Kann ich mir fast nicht vorstellen ...
> 
> ...



Ist aber so


----------



## soul-biker (2. Februar 2007)

SprungMonkey schrieb:


> Hallo Jens,
> 
> bist du schon da gewesen ? Was machen die für einen Eindruck ? Schneifel empfiehlt sie ... Ich will meine Alufelgen beschichten lassen ... das Angebot was sie mir gemacht haben ich super günstig ... alle anderen die ich bis jetzt gefragt haben wollen mindestens das doppelte haben ... was mich nun wieder etwas stutzig mach ...
> 
> ...



also wenn das der beschichter in niederzissen ist bei dem mein arbeitskollege seine felgen hat pulvern lassen, dann kann ich sagen das er jetz nit so zu frieden war, da der lack an allen vier felgen gerissen ist


----------



## SprungMonkey (2. Februar 2007)

@soul-biker: Ja um den geht es hier. Das hört sich jetzt aber nicht so gut an. Wäre es möglich das ich deinen Arbeitskollegen per Mail mal kontaktieren könnte ... würde ihn da gerne etwas genauer zu befragen wollen ? Wenn ja kannst du mir seine Adresse per PM zukommen lassen ...

Gruß & Danke
Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## >Helge< (2. Februar 2007)

SprungMonkey schrieb:


> Moin, Moin,
> 
> KBN können auch chemisch entlacken. CHAKA in Mayen ? Und die beschichten es selber ? Kann ich mir fast nicht vorstellen ...
> 
> ...



Nach Chaka hätte ich auch als nächstes gefragt, soweit ich weiß kann man sich da sogar eigene Dekore drucken lassen die dann unter(?) den Lack kommen! >*Hier nachzulesen !*


----------



## Jens (2. Februar 2007)

Hi Leude,

Entlacken lass ich die Rahmen für nen 10er in Andernach.

Pulver in STandart RAL incl. Grundierung für nen Stahlrahmen 40Euro.

MfG Jens


----------



## gigabike_de (3. Februar 2007)

Hallo,

entlacken für EUR 10,00 Wo denn genau?
In Miesengheim kenne ich eine Firma die das machen, ich glaube aber nicht für EUR 10,00.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## soul-biker (4. Februar 2007)

andernach entlacken ? das müsste dieser s-tec ? r-tec ? wie auch immer sein oder gibt es noch einen in andernach ?
zu meinem arbeitkollegen er hat keine email adresse


----------



## Jens (3. März 2007)

So, Rahmen ist bei R-Tec entlackt worden.

Wird nun in Niederzissen in matt-Schwarz gepulvert.

Rahmen und Gabel kosten 50Euro inclusive Strahlen und Grundieren.


----------



## >Helge< (3. März 2007)

Hi Jens,

welches Verfahren wird bei R-Tec zum entlacken benutzt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jens (4. März 2007)

Hi,

die hängen die Rahmen in ein spezielles Bad, was genau das ist weis ich nicht.

Dort bleibt der Rahmen dan etwa zwei Tage drin. Damit bekommen die alles ab, sogar die Grundierung. Die Oberfläche wird dann glatt wie ein Babypopo 

Gruß, Jens


----------



## Jens (4. März 2007)

http://www.kbn-beschichtungstechniken.de/index.html


----------



## Jens (5. März 2007)

http://www.viamichelin.com/viamiche...trCP=56626+&strLocation=andernach&x=201&y=119

http://www.rtec-entlackungen.de/

MfG Jens


----------



## Jens (13. März 2007)

So, Rahmen und Gabel sind fertig.

Tadellose Arbeit haben die Männer abgeliefert.

Leider ist ein bischen Lack ins Tretlagergewinde reingelaufen. 

Die ersten fünf Gänge müssen nachgeschnitten werden.


----------



## RipItKaputt (16. Mai 2007)

Schweißtopfen schrieb:


> Chaka ist www.Poison.de gleichzusetzen Hauptfirma heißt Teikotec.
> Liefern eine gute Quali ab beim Lack ab, der Rahmen wird soweit ich weiss außer Haus entlackt.
> Und dann im eigenen Hause nach den Wünschen des Kunden lackiert.
> Sollte beides zusammen um 180 Euronen kosten.



  klick bitte mal auf die url die du gepostet hast ... du verwechselst da was!  

Btw... ich möchte auch einen Rahmen pulvern lassen. Der ist roh, muss also nicht entlackt werden. Irgendwie wills keiner machen. Der Herr von Teicotek meldet sich nicht zurück... wer zuerst hier schreit darfs machen


----------



## RipItKaputt (18. Mai 2007)

Schweißtopfen schrieb:


> Hi
> Sie sieht aber klasse aus .    ist aber bestimmt teurer als Pulverlack.
> 
> http://www.poison-bikes.de/
> ...



Bevor ich da ne halbe Stunde suche: 
Was sagen mir die Threads im TechTalk bzgl. Teikotec?


----------



## >Helge< (26. Mai 2007)

Schweißtopfen schrieb:


> ...Ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen das du Antwort von Teikotec bekommst.
> Schau dir mal die Treads im Tech Talk an.



Ich habe denen zu Beginn des Threads geschrieben um zu erfahren wie das Pulvern etc. von statten geht und wie teuer das ist!

...................ich warte immer noch auf eine Antwort!  

Damit hat sich das Thema Chaka dann schon mal erledigt!

MfG,
Helge
.


----------



## gigabike_de (26. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

in der Haupsaison, haben die garantiert keine Zeit für so etwas. Das macht man besser im Winter!
Qualitativ, sind die Beschichtungen bei Teikotec aber super!

Gruß Jörg


----------



## superrocker73 (27. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

ich kenne Teikotec sehr gut und kann keinem empfehlen dort wegen Pulverbeschichtungen anzufragen, weder in der Haupt- noch Nebensaison. Die haben es weder drauf, wenn man anfragt bekommt man zu 100 % keine Antwort und wenn der Auftrag dann dann wirklich mal platziert sein sollte kann man 10 Wochen warten bis der Rahmen fertig ist. Ziemlich unseriös der Laden dort in Mayen.
Wenn jemand was zu pulvern hat kann er sich gerne persönlich an mich wenden, ich helfe gerne weiter...


----------



## thorick (7. Juni 2012)

hi ich suche eine firma im koblenz um meinen 12 jahre alten alu rahmen wo langsam der lack abplatzt pulverzubeschichten lassen kann inclusive lackentfernung am besten ein laden wo's logistisch oranisierbar ist dass ich mit dem rad hin komm. wegen mir kann ich das teil auch vor ort zerlegen und mitm bus oder auf schusters rappen heim fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thorick (8. Juni 2012)

hm ich hab ne firma in koblenz gefunden aber die machen angeblich nur pulverbeschitungen "für den innenbereich", gibts da qualitätsunterschiede oder hat der typ am telefon mist gelabert


----------



## StephanM (8. Juni 2012)

Hi,

guggst Du mal hier:
_www.*pulver*-*lackdesign*.de_

_der macht u.a. die Poison-Rahmen._

_Greeetz,_

_stephan_



thorick schrieb:


> hi ich suche eine firma im koblenz um meinen 12 jahre alten alu rahmen wo langsam der lack abplatzt pulverzubeschichten lassen kann inclusive lackentfernung am besten ein laden wo's logistisch oranisierbar ist dass ich mit dem rad hin komm. wegen mir kann ich das teil auch vor ort zerlegen und mitm bus oder auf schusters rappen heim fahren.


----------

